# On final



## deano (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all, thought I'd come over here and join in on the fun as no one posts at my forums  

To start it off.. any firefly and and battle lovers around here?

anyways nice to join in on a forum wheres theres activity.

More about me ? ok ok...

I did some spare time soldering with 3WFR and also the engineers, hmm I had a great uncle that flew with bomber command in Halifaxes and also the Lanc, He passed away before I got to know anything about his flying days 

obviously I enjoy flight simulation from IL2 to FSX and always looking for new birds to store in my FSX hangar, especially ww2 birds.

anyone come across any good fairy battles and fireflys ?

Anyways I wont keep you from your other duties.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome.

Just so you know, we generally discuss actual WW2 events and aviation here, but there is a forum for pc games.


----------



## deano (Feb 4, 2008)

oh, sorry I'm sure it stated in the forum description that its a place to test the waters! Stop in and introduce yourself to the other members. 

nevermind. please remove my post(s).


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Its ok Deano. Welcome mate


----------



## deano (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Emac, thanks for the welcome note, most appeciated


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

No worries deano. Just take it easy get the know people. Read some forums and feel free to post yourself. If you have questions there are plenty who will give you an answer. Or you have information yourself please feel free to pass it on. Generally we are a pleasant lot


----------



## ccheese (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Deano. Emac has some good info.....look around,
read the posts and get to know the people. There is a wealth of info on
this forum..... all you have to do is ask. Welcome aboard....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2008)

Hallo Deano,
Nice to read you here .Welcome to the forum and greetings from Poland.


----------



## DBII (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome form Texas

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome from the other side of the pond!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Deano.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Deano! Welcome aboard. Relax mate we don't all bite....Well some of us don't, Umm, I think there's one or two who don't bite.......actually ccheese doesn't have any teeth so even if he does bite it won't hurt......not much anyway. I mean he hasn't drawn blood in a long time......at least nine days I believe.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome mate. Enjoy your stay


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## joy17782 (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome from OHIO. theres alot of info , and theres alot of us here that play the sims . and thornlifter is also a stickler on grammer .But us hillbillys we talk and write different !!!!! na just jokeing , theres alot of info and if you want too know something the guys here are full of stuff.lol na,have fun,am I am sure you can pic up some stuff for your sims


----------



## Bf109_g (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey there Deano and welcome to the forum from a Kiwi


----------

